# External Signs of Radicalization & Jihadist Militancy



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.jihadmonitor.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/externals.pdf


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 15, 2007)

Interesting reading.  I would have liked for them to go a little more into detail.


----------

